# I wanna try Shadowfit so Hologram or District?



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Prices are good and I'm very curious about this "tech".
I understand that the district is more flexible than the hologram but other than that, is there any reason to go for one more than the other?
Ankle strap looks better (injected vs sewn) on the Hologram so that's a plus.
They'll go on a park board (Salomon HK or Gnu Headspace). I ride a small northeastern hill where I freestyle all around the mountain and do lots of park riding too.
I've used missions and cartels in the past. I now have (but haven't used due to the virus thingy) 2019 cartels and a pair or k2 formula.
I've used some Burton Customs last season for a few days and found them a bit too flexible for my tastes.
Are the Holograms stiff enough to be comparable to the cartels or are they still more FS-oriented than those?

I know not many of you have used any of those salomons but thanks to anyone who'll care to share experiences.
Cheers!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey man how's things? Hope you're staying safe!

I would suggest going with the Districts (which will undoubtedly be cheaper than the Holograms) - the reason for this, is that, in my experience, you're taking quite a gamble on whether you like Shadowfit, or not. 

My experience, in a nutshell:

LOVED the idea of increased lateral flexibility (one of my favourite bindings to date, is the Burton Clutch - with the soft Custom baseplate), and I love The Hinge in Burton's EST bindings
researched the absolute shit out of the Shadowfit bindings (online videos, reviews, forum posts etc) and figured I'd be 100% open to trying them out and liking them, as was the case with my Now IPOs
perhaps sizing was an issue (tested in-store - size 10 Salomon Dialogues too big for M, but too small for L in practice - L was the better fit in-store, so I went with that), but there was so much slop and lack of control in them, that I literally rode them for 2 runs, went down the hill, un-mounted them, and bought new Burtons.
I felt like I had more control one-footing down the cat-track from my lodge to the nearest chairlift on my Burtons (was staying on hill), than I did with both feet strapped into my Holograms. 
YMMV, but I would spend the least amount possible, just in case - no matter how much you like the idea, and think you'll like the feeling of Shadowfit - you end up not liking them at all. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. I read your report on the holograms a few times already so I’m familiar with what ended-up happening to you and how you didn’t like them. 
The thing is, at the moment, the difference between the two models is 15$ (canadian), which isn’t much. That’s why I’m asking.

Thanks again for your input, it’s highly appreciated.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey mang! For a modest $15, go the Holograms. SUUUUPER light, better ratchets (afaik).... And you're gonna get that 6-pack on a friday night, anyway. 

For real, at that low a cost difference, might as well sample the creme of their crop.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Hey mang! For a modest $15, go the Holograms. SUUUUPER light, better ratchets (afaik).... And you're gonna get that 6-pack on a friday night, anyway.
> 
> For real, at that low a cost difference, might as well sample the creme of their crop.


Thanks, that's pretty much what I was thinking. The better ankle strap was a big point, didn't realize about the ratchet so thank you.
I made a small mistake, it's not 15 it's 13$... ha!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Hey mang! For a modest $15, go the Holograms. SUUUUPER light, better ratchets (afaik).... And you're gonna get that 6-pack on a friday night, anyway.
> 
> For real, at that low a cost difference, might as well sample the creme of their crop.


One last question if you don't mind: I (now) wear 9.5 burton Imperials. You said your dialogue 10 didn't fit the M Hologram. I'm not familiar with salomon's boot footprint. I'm guessing that my 9.5 (Burton being on the small size footprint-wise) will fit a Med size? Do you suggest going Large? I'm assuming that if I do so I risk running into the same problem as you. Any thought?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just to complicate things; get the District HPS. Salomon boots aren't more bulky than Burtons, but I'd go with medium. I had large Holograms in the same boot size, but an earlier model, and they were a right hell to ride with, probably a mix of the size and canting.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

My buddy has M Holograms. He has Adidas Tacticals 9 US, I’ve ridden his Holos with my 10 US. Absolutely no issues with wear and tear etc.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> Just to complicate things; get the District HPS. Salomon boots aren't more bulky than Burtons, but I'd go with medium. I had large Holograms in the same boot size, but an earlier model, and they were a right hell to ride with, probably a mix of the size and canting.


Thanks for the input, no HPS where I shop here in Canuckland. Will most likely go for Holograms. Thanks for the sizing info too.



Yeahti87 said:


> My buddy has M Holograms. He has Adidas Tacticals 9 US, I’ve ridden his Holos with my 10 US. Absolutely no issues with wear and tear etc.


Thanks a lot, this helps.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> [snip] I’ve ridden his Holos [snip].


How did you find them? Enjoyed 'em at all?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> How did you find them? Enjoyed 'em at all?


I liked them for sure. I’m 85 kg and I rode them on his Yes Typo 155 so a smaller board for me but it was really easy to generate some really good pop from this combo. It was easier for me to pop
high and try to spin on his Typo plus Holograms than on my Greats and Flux DS combo that I had that time for sure.
Last season I took some runs on the Holograms on his Surfari 157 when he was comparing them to his Katanas on that combo and didn’t have any issues with driving the board in Euro carves.
Usually he’s tossing them with Katanas (and I own Katanas too) on his Greats I used to own and I know very well and I’ve never had a feeling that I ‚miss something’ on that combo.

Next season I should try them with my Pentaquark or Korua to see how they manage some very stiff/stiff boards.
You can feel the lateral flex but edge to edge they are pretty responsive.
Not a freeridish binding like they are marketed but a solid all mountain freestyle/ surfy powder choice imo.

The Shadowfit is noticeable but not in a negative way, probably because of the ankle straps that hug the boot very well so the surfy feeling comes from the chassis, not from a loose boot support which I clearly don’t like (e.g. Union’s Force older plush straps).

So while I haven’t had a day ‚let’s test Holograms today’ yet, my limited experience (on several days and various boards but not ‚focused’ on the bindings) is positive.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I liked them for sure. I’m 85 kg and I rode them on his Yes Typo 155 so a smaller board for me but it was really easy to generate some really good pop from this combo. It was easier for me to pop
> high and try to spin on his Typo plus Holograms than on my Greats and Flux DS combo that I had that time for sure.
> Last season I took some runs on the Holograms on his Surfari 157 when he was comparing them to his Katanas on that combo and didn’t have any issues with driving the board in Euro carves.
> Usually he’s tossing them with Katanas (and I own Katanas too) on his Greats I used to own and I know very well and I’ve never had a feeling that I ‚miss something’ on that combo.
> ...


Gracias for the testimonial.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Damn, looks like I waited too long. Was planning on buying today but the last pair of hologram is gone.
I'll have to start debating whether I hold on or go for the district.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

They're both good. I have Holograms, Quantums and Districts. For your park board you won't go wrong with Districts or Holograms, although Districts are noticeably softer. The biggest piece of advice I can give is "give it lots of time." Shadow Fit takes some getting used to coming from traditional bindings for decades as you are (I was the same). It's awesome, though. You don't lose anything heel-toe, and you gain so much freedom tip-tail.

A lot of people say that Shadow Fit is only good for park/freestyle riding, but I think it's just like anything: you get used to what you ride and you learn how to ride it wherever you need to ride. The biggest struggle I have whenever I transition from summer/fall skateboarding/longboarding to winter snowboarding is getting used to my feet being far less mobile. If you surf in the summer then same deal. With all those non-snow board sports your feet are free to move, and you take advantage of that. Snowboarding has traditionally been the opposite, where your feet are far more restricted. Shadow Fit removes some of that difference and gives you a little bit more freedom on the board.

All that said, I still ride Now Pilots more than anything else, but on the boards where I feel that more freedom of movement will be particularly useful ("snow surfers") I go with Districts, primarily, but I still keep a pair of Holograms around as well.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

zc1 said:


> They're both good. I have Holograms, Quantums and Districts. For your park board you won't go wrong with Districts or Holograms, although Districts are noticeably softer. The biggest piece of advice I can give is "give it lots of time." Shadow Fit takes some getting used to coming from traditional bindings for decades as you are (I was the same). It's awesome, though. You don't lose anything heel-toe, and you gain so much freedom tip-tail.
> 
> A lot of people say that Shadow Fit is only good for park/freestyle riding, but I think it's just like anything: you get used to what you ride and you learn how to ride it wherever you need to ride. The biggest struggle I have whenever I transition from summer/fall skateboarding/longboarding to winter snowboarding is getting used to my feet being far less mobile. If you surf in the summer then same deal. With all those non-snow board sports your feet are free to move, and you take advantage of that. Snowboarding has traditionally been the opposite, where your feet are far more restricted. Shadow Fit removes some of that difference and gives you a little bit more freedom on the board.
> 
> All that said, I still ride Now Pilots more than anything else, but on the boards where I feel that more freedom of movement will be particularly useful ("snow surfers") I go with Districts, primarily, but I still keep a pair of Holograms around as well.


Thanks for the reply my friend. Very useful!


----------

